# aquinna park raceway second anniversary!!!



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

celebrating the second anniversary of my home track. it is finally finished. theres no room to add anything. LOL i'll post pix as i have time. since last year i have added many more trees, a paddock area, about 900 spectators,
a camping area and plenty of details. heres some shots of the paddock on
concours day. enjoy. mj


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Man, that just looks freakin cool. What an infield!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Whoa!!! Spectacular! All those figures *really* bring it to life.

Where'd you get the #99 Lotus and the #4 (Maserati?) F1 car?

Judging from the period of the cars, that bikini model may run afoul of the local authorities. Will we see a flying wedge of HO police figures rushing to put an end to the public indecency out at the racetrack? Make sure the sergeant is carrying a raincoat to wrap around the girl. After all, there are kids present.

Great work.

-- D


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Dslot said:


> Whoa!!! Spectacular! All those figures *really* bring it to life.
> 
> Where'd you get the #99 Lotus and the #4 (Maserati?) F1 car?
> 
> ...


thanks alot!! i got the cars on ebay they are kyosho diecast from japan.
1955/6 lotus 11 and 1957 maserati tipo 61 and ferrari 246 F1 
don't worry about the bikini model its california!! LMAO!!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Awesome...*

It's *more* than all good ! ! Please post more pics when you get a chance....:thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Details bring everything to like.900 people.I hope you bought them already painted.Someday I start I'll start detailing my track.I've only had it 5 years. Tom Stumpf


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

tomhocars said:


> Details bring everything to like.900 people.I hope you bought them already painted.Someday I start I'll start detailing my track.I've only had it 5 years. Tom Stumpf


i painted the first 300 + , then discovered the chinese supplyer on ebay from a post on this forum. that saved a lot of work. mj


----------

